# Engine Noise!!!!



## Eminembdg (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a '93 240sx se coupe with the DOHC motor. There is a noise coming from the front of the engine under the valve cover. It's coming from the front where the timing chain is. It sounds like a little peice of plastic or something being thrown around by the timing chain or cams. Anyone have a clue what this could be. I have no power loss or any other effects from this noise. But the noise is annoying. Makes my car sound like crap. I will be getting a new intake gasket so that i can take the intake off and check it out. Anyone can help??


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

it sounds like there is a piece floating around in there because there is, your going to need to replace your timing chain guides, there is more info on it if you search this forum.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Some KA24DE motors used a top chain guide. Your motor may have one which may have come loose. Remove the valve cover and check it out ASAP before damage is done to the chain.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

This happened to my ka too if it sounds like a trickling noise then it is the guide above the chain they tend to heat up and bend mine did i took it off and threw it away


----------



## bobafettslave2 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Engine noise - me too*

Did you find out what is making the noise. i got the exact same symptoms on my 95 240SX. I bet it is the chain guide, but I haven't had a chance to pull the valve cover off yet. i sure ain't driven it right now.

John


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

bobafettslave2 said:


> Did you find out what is making the noise. i got the exact same symptoms on my 95 240SX. I bet it is the chain guide, but I haven't had a chance to pull the valve cover off yet. i sure ain't driven it right now.
> 
> John


It is definitely the upper chain guide. It may also be the upper timing chain that is loose as well.

I had the exact same problem w/my 240. Upon removing my valve cover I found my upper guide had broken and was just dangling around. The upper chain guide is *unnecesary* and should be discarded; per Nissan this guide has been discontinued due to this problem. Once you remove the chain guide if you still hear rattling under your valve cover than you will need to replace your upper chain (very easy to replace).


----------



## bobafettslave2 (Nov 15, 2005)

Polah Bear said:


> It is definitely the upper chain guide. It may also be the upper timing chain that is loose as well.
> 
> I had the exact same problem w/my 240. Upon removing my valve cover I found my upper guide had broken and was just dangling around. The upper chain guide is *unnecesary* and should be discarded; per Nissan this guide has been discontinued due to this problem. Once you remove the chain guide if you still hear rattling under your valve cover than you will need to replace your upper chain (very easy to replace).



Man, thanks a million. Great to have people willing to help out. I will be pulling the valve cover off this weekend. I suspect what we have been talking about is exactly it because the engine still runs great and doesn't miss or appear to have any real timing issues. Pray to the engine gods I guess. Thanks again. I will probably post at least 1 more time to confirm my findings.

John aka bobafettslave2


----------



## Eminembdg (Jan 25, 2005)

bobafettslave2 said:


> Man, thanks a million. Great to have people willing to help out. I will be pulling the valve cover off this weekend. I suspect what we have been talking about is exactly it because the engine still runs great and doesn't miss or appear to have any real timing issues. Pray to the engine gods I guess. Thanks again. I will probably post at least 1 more time to confirm my findings.
> 
> John aka bobafettslave2


 I took off my valve cover and it was the chain guide, broken and just laying on top of the chain. I still hear a slight sound , but nowhere as bad as before.
Thanks for all the help. My car doesn't sound like crap anymore


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

Eminembdg said:


> I took off my valve cover and it was the chain guide, broken and just laying on top of the chain. I still hear a slight sound , but nowhere as bad as before.
> Thanks for all the help. My car doesn't sound like crap anymore


Cool Man no prob! Glad to hear it worked out. Pay attention to that noise though. It could be your timing chain grazing the valve cover now. Good luck!


----------



## bobafettslave2 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Same ting...*

I found the same thing, took the valve cover off, bless nissan engineers for making this easy, and found the chain guide broke at the mounting bolts and laying on top of the chain, removed it, chunked it several feet, and replaced valve cover. I am going to go ahead and get a new valve cover gasket next week since it is so easy to take off. I left the bolts and remains of the chain guide but will remove next weekend because after I put the valve cover back on I got nervous thinking about the rest of the guide and bolts coming loose, and since they serve no purpose anymore, I will remove them unless someone knows some reason they should stay in place. Thanks again to everyone involved in this posting. Later then....

John aka bobafettslave2 :thumbup:


----------



## Eminembdg (Jan 25, 2005)

Polah Bear said:


> Cool Man no prob! Glad to hear it worked out. Pay attention to that noise though. It could be your timing chain grazing the valve cover now. Good luck!


Yea, I'm positive that noise is now the timing chain grazing the valve cover. Is there a way to tighten the tension, or do i need to put a new chain on? I looked through my Chiltons and there is a tensioner on both chains but it says nothing about being able to tighten the tension. I read through on how to replace the chain but is it a long hard job to do?


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

Eminembdg said:


> Yea, I'm positive that noise is now the timing chain grazing the valve cover. Is there a way to tighten the tension, or do i need to put a new chain on? I looked through my Chiltons and there is a tensioner on both chains but it says nothing about being able to tighten the tension. I read through on how to replace the chain but is it a long hard job to do?


Actually it is fairly easy and can be done in a couple of hours. There is no way of tightening the tensioner. Your gonna want to buy a new upper chain, tensioner and guide (side). Once you replace these parts your chain will sit nice and tight. Don't go by that Chilton's book though. It is not law and only gives you and idea of how to do the job. Good luck man!


----------

